# Flame Box Elder



## BarbS (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh, Kevin, this stuff is Beautiful!
Here's the outside cut on a small bowl I've promised to Mike1950 in return for his Persimmon boards. What do you do when you make a promise and then you want to Keep the darn thing? heh. You keep your promise! My SO George saw it and said, "Well, the other guy got the better part of That deal." Well, I told him, just wait until you see me make something out of that Persimmon! I'm happy.

[attachment=4921]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice bowl Barb. If you did not get package today you should on monday, m


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2012)

That's nice, Barb! I think this is working out to be a good swap for both parties… That persimmon is pretty nice too!


----------



## BarbS (Apr 28, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice bowl Barb. If you did not get package today you should on monday, m



Yep, got it today. It's Heavy! I had no idea. I bandsawed the honeycombing and splits off, recoated the ends and put oil on one small saver piece just to see what it would look like. it's great. Thanks for accepting my trade!


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats beautiful Barb, the wood and the turning.

I wish I could do that. I got my new Thompson bowl gouge last week and attempted my first bowl the other day and it was a disaster!!! Glad I got lots of practice wood!!!


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 28, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Oh my gosh, Kevin, this stuff is Beautiful!
> Here's the outside cut on a small bowl I've promised to Mike1950 in return for his Persimmon boards. What do you do when you make a promise and then you want to Keep the darn thing? heh. You keep your promise! My SO George saw it and said, "Well, the other guy got the better part of That deal." Well, I told him, just wait until you see me make something out of that Persimmon! I'm happy.


Welcome to the hoarders club. That is a beautiful piece of artwork. Nice wood Kevin


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 29, 2012)

Now that is a beautiful bowl. Nicely done Barb and I agree, that FBE from Kevin is gorgeous stuff.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2012)

Barb-Persimmon is dry as can be-it does not matter but I do not think it will move anymore. Looking forward to your turning it. Heavy-yes-I cannot imagine how heavy it was green-as Joe said it is an ebony. Enjoy, Mike


----------

